# Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?



## chris981 (27. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,#h

nur eine kurze Frage: 

könnt Ihr mir verraten, wie es mit der natürlichen Reproduktion von Karpfenbeständen in Deutschland aussieht? Man sagte mir mal, das die Karpfen aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen in Deutschland nur selten erfolgreich ablaichen können. Stimmt diese Aussage so?

mfg,
Chris981


----------



## dorschhai (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Bei uns ist immer im Frühjahr Radau im Uferbereich wenn die Karpfen ablaichen.


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,#h
> 
> nur eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



Hast Dich wohl verhört - das trifft höchstens auf Graskarpfen zu. Bei uns ist jedes Frühjahr (Frühsommer) morts Radau wg. Karpfenlaichzeit.


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sagte mir mal, das die Karpfen aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen in Deutschland nur selten erfolgreich ablaichen können.


Radau vom Laichen gibt`s bei uns auch jedes Jahr, was aber noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass das Laichen auch erfolgreich verlief. Die Temperaturen müssen über einen gewissen Zeitraum möglichst konstant warm bleiben, damit sich der Laich der Karpfen auch erfolgreich entwickeln kann. Oft scheitert dieser Prozess an zu kühlen Temperaturen, ist aber an flachen bzw. ausreichend warmen Gewässern durchaus möglich...


----------



## chris981 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Wie oft habt Ihr denn schon Karpfenbrut gefangen oder gesehen? Der Besatz hat doch meistens eine Mindestgröße im Bereich von 30cm oder so. Also dürfte alles was kleiner ist aus dem Laich entstanden sein.

Beim Stippen müsste man solche Fische doch leicht fangen können.


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft habt Ihr denn schon Karpfenbrut gefangen oder gesehen?


An unseren verhältnismäßig tiefen Vereinsgewässern noch nie. Weder gesehen, noch gefangen. Da laichen die Karpfen zwar, vermehren sich aber nicht...


----------



## esox_105 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft habt Ihr denn schon Karpfenbrut gefangen oder gesehen? Der Besatz hat doch meistens eine Mindestgröße im Bereich von 30cm oder so. Also dürfte alles was kleiner ist aus dem Laich entstanden sein.
> 
> Beim Stippen müsste man solche Fische doch leicht fangen können.


 

Eigentlich müsste es in diesem Sommer bei diesen Temperaturen in einigen Gewässern mit der Vermehrung von Karpfen klappen, so fern der Laich oder die Brut nicht den Räubern zum Opfer fällt.


----------



## Stefan6 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Radau vom Laichen gibt`s bei uns auch jedes Jahr, was aber noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass das Laichen auch erfolgreich verlief. Die Temperaturen müssen über einen gewissen Zeitraum möglichst konstant warm bleiben, damit sich der Laich der Karpfen auch erfolgreich entwickeln kann. Oft scheitert dieser Prozess an zu kühlen Temperaturen, ist aber an flachen bzw. ausreichend warmen Gewässern durchaus möglich...


 
Ist bei uns am Vereinssee auch jedes Jahr so. Laichen ab,aber Nachwuchskarpfen gibts nicht.


----------



## porscher (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Ja natürlich laichen die Fische ab.Aber in den seltensten fällen gibt es auch nachwuchs.das wasser ist einfach nicht konstant warm.Bis zum ausschlüpfen der Jungtiere vergehen mindestens 3 wochen. Es fast unmöglich im frühjahr/frühsommer diese bedingungen vorzufinden.


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft habt Ihr denn schon Karpfenbrut gefangen oder gesehen? Der Besatz hat doch meistens eine Mindestgröße im Bereich von 30cm oder so. Also dürfte alles was kleiner ist aus dem Laich entstanden sein.
> 
> Beim Stippen müsste man solche Fische doch leicht fangen können.



Schon mal gefangen! :g


----------



## porscher (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Zudem hat jedes Gewässer laichraüber wie aal/barsch oder auch wasservögel, die den laich gerne verzehren.


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				porscher schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum ausschlüpfen der Jungtiere vergehen mindestens 3 wochen.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dauert`s bis zum Schlupf der Larven bei optimalen Temperaturen gerade mal 3-4 Tage... Gut, kann sicher auch mal länger dauern, aber 3 Wochen und mehr erscheint mir ein bischen sehr lange.


----------



## THD (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				porscher schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem hat jedes Gewässer laichraüber wie aal/barsch oder auch wasservögel, die den laich (und Brut) gerne verzehren.




Ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund warum der Nachwuchs nicht hochkommt, denn in viele "Karpfenteichen (nur mit Karpfenbesatz)" laicht der Karpfen und bekommt oft auch die Brut durch.


----------



## zander55 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

In unseren Vereinsgewässern laichen die Karpfen auch jedes Jahr ab, allerdings kommt von den Laich nichts durch.
Und das die Eier 3 Wochen brauchen bis sie schlüpfen ist quatsch, dass sollte normal 3-5 Tage dauern. Bei mir im Teich sind die Koi Larven nach 4 Tagen geschlüpft und das sind auch Karpfen.


----------



## Zanderschrecken (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Der Stachelrücken ist wieder da!*


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Wie man sieht, scheinen sich hier zumindest die Zander zu vermehren.:m 
Petri Heil!#6


----------



## porscher (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

ok.hab mich unglücklich ausgedrückt.es kann bis zu 3 wochen dauern weil die bedingungen nicht stimmen(wassertemperatur).hab auch koikarpfen im teich,aber 3-4 tage sind garantiert nicht möglich da musste das wasser sogar nachts heizen.


----------



## zander55 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

4 Tage sind auf jedem fall möglich, hab ich dieses Jahr vom Laichen bis zum Schlüpfen bei mir im Teich beobachten können. 
Kommt auf die Temperatur an, je wärmer das Wasser ist, um so schneller entwickeln sich die Eier.


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut und laut Wikipedia erfolgt der Schlupf zwischen dem 3. und 8. Tag.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*



			
				chris981 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,#h
> 
> nur eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



Stimmt so halb 

Wir haben in unserem Verein zwei Gewässer wo die Karpfen *erfolgreich *ablaichen. Die Gewässer sind nur zwischen 60cm und ca. 1,50m tief und haben fast den ganzen Tag Sonne. Größe jeweils ca. 2 ha.

Dass Karpfen in 20m tiefen Baggerseen, welche keine ausgeprägten Flachwasserzonen haben erfolgreich ablaichen ist wohl eher selten. 

Ich schätze mindestens 50 - 60 % der Karpfen in deutschen Gewässern sind eingesetzt...


----------



## meckpomm (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Moin

Ich denke auch, dass es auf das Gewässer ankommt, ich habe lange Zeit ein Gewässer bei uns in mecklenburg befischt, das im Schnitt nur 1,5m tief ist, dort gibt es einen selbstgewachsenen Bestand an Karpfen, dies lässt sich einfach auch anhand der Besatzpläne bestimmen. Das mit den Laichräubern halte ich für keine Sinnvolle Begründung, weil es die ja auch in südlicheren Ländern gibt und dort kommen die Fische auch durch, siehe auch die ganzen anderen Fischarten in den Gewässern... Es muss noch weitere anhaltspunkte neben der Wassertemperatur geben, vielleicht PH-Wert oder Sauerstoffgehalt?

MfG Rene


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

ja die vermehren sich in heimischen Gewässern#h 
kenne auch nen verkrauteten flachen See,wo sich die Karpfen(damals reingesetzt) ein bis 2 mal schon erfolgreich waren.Die kleinen unter 10cm langen Karpfen haben gebissen wie die Plötzen !
Graskarpfen, könnten in diesem Jahr vielleicht in einigen Gewässern erfolgreich ablaicht haben..allerdings ob die Larven "stark" genug in und über den Winter kommen???


----------



## Knispel (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Erst einmal, soviel Raubfisch kann es in Euren Gewässern gar nicht geben, dass zumindest einige Fische nach dam Ablaichen und Schlupf hochkommt. Der karpfen bringt es auf 100.000 - 200.000 Eier pro kg / Körpermasse oder anders ausgedrückt, in 1 ml Rogen wurden bis zu 640 Eier gezählt. 
Laichzeit bei Wildkarpfen Mai - Juni. Die Eier entwickeln sich in einem konstanten temperaturbereich von 12,5 - 30 Grad normal. Temperaturen von 10 und 32,5 Grad führen zu einem Absterben sämtlicher Eier. 
Bei 23 Grad schlüpfen die Larven nach 3 Tagen ( 69 Tagesgrade ) bei 19 Grad nach 5 Tagen ( 95 Tagesgrade ) bei 16 Grad nach 9 Tagen ( 128 Tagesgrade ).
Die Larven haben beim Schlupf eine Länge von 5 - 7,5 mm. Ihr Dottersack ist nach ca. 1 Woche aufgebraucht, nach 3 Wochen ist die Schwimmblase voll ausgebildet. 
In unseren Breiten sind die männlichen Karpfen im 4. Sommer, die weiblichen im 5. Sommer laichreif.l
Der karpfen ist im vergleich zu den meisten anderen Cyprinieden sehr schnellwüchsig.

Quelle Dr. Steffens / Der Karpfen
Fachzeitschrift Fischer u. Teichwirt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Das wesentliche ist schon die Wassertemperatur verbunden mit den Gewässergegebenheiten, und zwar auch in der Laichvorbereitung, sonst stimmt die Fruchtbarkeit nicht. 
In den USA z.B. im Mississippi vermehren sie sich wie Unkraut, dort stimmen die Temperaturverhältnisse für erfolgreiches Laichen und Aufkommen der Brut. Bei uns im Harz ist es dagegen so, daß 0 Chance besteht, und es konsequenterweise auch keine Karpfenschonzeit gibt.


----------



## Rotauge 70 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Vermehren sich Karpfen in heimischen Gewässern?*

Glaube da ist in einigen Seen auch meister Esox schuld , da er früher ablaicht und somit seine Brut die Karpfenbrut fressen .


----------

